# Mini Blinds in sleeping areas



## skiewiet

Hey everyone....I'm new at posting so bear with me. We've been on a couple of weekend trips in our new Outback however we are currently 1/2 way through our first full week of camping with the whole family. The mini blinds getting banged with every slight move in the sleeping areas is driving me crazy.

What are some of the alternative people have use to change out these blinds?

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy

Steve I replaced the blindes on the end with simple while pull down shade, next time I might get the room darkening but the basic ones work fine and only cost $7 at Lowe's for a custom cut set.

Photo here


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

My back blinds were not secured on the bottom so I added the little tabs to lock in the bottom of the blinds. Makes a lot less banging noise now. Pull shades are likely the quietest though as YGUY mentioned.


----------



## NWcamper2

We just raise them up at night. Eventually will replace them, just have not had time yet. But, so far raising them has been fine.


----------



## camping479

Probably the first mod I did when we got our trailer a year and a half ago was to install room darkening pull down shades. The rattling drove us crazy the first night we spent in the trailer in the driveway, so I changed them out. It's tight behind the valance, but they will fit.

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Any of you 21RS owners who have done the pull down shade mod have any close up pics of your handy work?


----------



## Jose Fernandez

My simple fix, was to place a small tab of velcro on the lower corners. It works perfect. By the way, I performed this mod in the middle of the night-it too was driving me crazy.

Jose


----------



## jallen58

I had the same anoying problem so i rplaced all the blinds
with Day&Night shades a little pricey but well worth it









Jim


----------



## skiewiet

Thanks for the feedback. I know what I will be doing on my next free weekend.


----------



## NDJollyMon

I just installed shades in my Queen slide today. I bought higher quality, room darkening shades that are 8 mils thick. The home center cut them to 32" & 50" respectively.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

ndjollyman,

That is very very nice looking. Thanks for your effort to share.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> I had the same anoying problem so i rplaced all the blinds
> with Day&Night shades a little pricey but well worth it


Jim, do you have the awning type windows? If so, how did you get the day/night shades around the crank. My wife and I both like the day/nights, but I did'nt think they would work with the hand crank in the way. Could you post a picture?

Tim


----------



## jallen58

It's not a problem I will try to get some photos. the hand crank is at the bottom of thr window and we just pull the down to the top of the crank.

Jim


----------



## Thor

Very nice set-up. Do they bounce around alot during travels? Where they expensive. hey look like $$$ has been spent.

Thor


----------



## Reverie

The roll shades are a great solution but a couple of pieces of advice.

First, buy the blackout type. The shades that are translucent can result in you performing a Silhouetted peep show for your neighbors. Not that I have actually done this myself...

Second, install the roll so the side of the roll the shade unrolls from is closer to the window. Two reasons. Reason one is that it covers the window better. Reason two is that it is a lot less prone to flapping around.

The downside to these shades is they only last about five years before they start to look sort of funky. No matter how resistant to UV they claim to be they are not.

Hope this helps,

Reverie


----------



## OPKSclan

During our 11 day trip to Colorado last month, our two kids just about destroyed the mini blinds. All bent up and the noise they made at night was terrible. The kids chose to just pull them up all of the way and suffer waking up early to the morning sun.

I was looking on CampingWorld.com. As an alternative to a roll shade is a curtain sytem that runs on a plastic track above the window. I have not bought them yet, however this is going to be my next mod. Here is a link to the CampingWorld web page that has the curtains: Curtains

Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

jallen58,

I definately like to see photo's. The cranks on my windows are on the side, about half way between the top and bottom. Are your different? Also, where did you get your day/nights?

Tim


----------



## RCCL Cruisers

For a quick fix until you replace the blinds you can buy foam which is 3/4" thick that has stick tape on the one side. You stick these to the bck of the blind so when they get bumped they are not banging against the wall of window frame. The come in rolls in black, grey or which. We got ours from Home Depot.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor

RCCL

I looked in Home Depot for the foam. No luck finding it. Can you call me and let me know where?

I also saw other TT with room darkening blinds. They were 2 fold...Room darkening and just a shade. I do not know what they were called by you could pull the blind all the way up to look through the window then pull the blind down for room darkening and then they would go down again for something in between.

The blinds were made of fabric so they did not make any noise. I will be going to a blind place after the long weekend to look for them.

Thor


----------



## RVCarolina

We got rid of the metal blinds before we took our 1st trip! We think they were
a really bad idea, especially on the windows over the bunks - even a kid could
not turn over without the blinds clanking and clacking.








We had some white curtains made (heavy material) with fancy trim that goes
with the wallpaper border. They look really good, and they are quiet!
I also really like the roll-up shade idea - We might get those for the living/dining
windows. They look great, and would be easy to open and close.
Regards, Fred.


----------



## jallen58

Tim
I was wrong mine are half way up the window but there still not a problem because the are guided on strings so they can move out to clear. I got mine at Camping world you may be able to find them at a window covering store maybe cheaper. The wife and I love them well worth the money!!. I will try to get some photos this week end and post them in the gallery

Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain

Jim,
Are these the Camping World blinds you mentioned? I'm not even going to bother with the mini-blinds, just replace 'em from the get-go.
Brian

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=1869d


----------



## jallen58

Yes those are the ones they fit under the valances just fine

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Jim, did you get them to fit inside the frame, or outside. I see by the Camping World link that they can be ordered either way.

Tim


----------



## MC56

skiewiet said:


> Hey everyone....I'm new at posting so bear with me. We've been on a couple of weekend trips in our new Outback however we are currently 1/2 way through our first full week of camping with the whole family. The mini blinds getting banged with every slight move in the sleeping areas is driving me crazy.
> 
> What are some of the alternative people have use to change out these blinds?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]12479[/snapback]​


I am 6'3" and kept hitting the blinds at my feet. I raised the blind about half way and used a can of spray window coating from Lowes to cover the bottom of the window. It lets the light in but you can not see inside the TT.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

jallen58 said:


> I had the same anoying problem so i rplaced all the blinds
> with Day&Night shades a little pricey but well worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
> [snapback]12507[/snapback]​


do you have pix of the day/night shades in stalled? where did you go to get the right sizes? thanks! Tawnya


----------



## Thor

I went with roller style blinds. They work very well and easy to install. I just measured the existing blinds brought the measurements to Home Depot and had them cut to size.

Thor


----------



## jrayburg

The blinds in the bunk beds were getting all torn up by the 6 year old and 3 year old. So, I found some vinyl fabric cut it to fit under the valance and over the window. Attached some industrial strength velco to the wall and the fabric. It blocks out all of the morning light when they are trying to sleep past 6:30 am. No noise no light. Fantastic. The fabric matches very well with the decore. We have desert rose with the light colored "wood" floor. The fabric is heavy duty and looks nice.

Total cost about $15


----------



## Gregg

I took down the mini blinds and made reflective sunshades to fit. I used adhesive velcro for attachment. I store them flat under the mattress during the day. They work great and they don't cost to much to make. I found a place to buy the cellular foam in bulk. If anyone interested, let me know.


----------



## skippershe

Gregg said:


> I took down the mini blinds and made reflective sunshades to fit. I used adhesive velcro for attachment. I store them flat under the mattress during the day. They work great and they don't cost to much to make. I found a place to buy the cellular foam in bulk. If anyone interested, let me know.


 action Hi Greg! action

Welcome to Outbackers, glad you joined us...Thanks for the tip on the sunshades, we still have not figured out what to do about the mini blinds except burn them in a very hot fire pit!

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## countrygirl

I was in my TT a lil while ago and as I left I took a good look at one of the windows to see what I would need to do to take out the origional fabric shade and put in a day night shade....I could not figure it out....all of my windows have the fabric padded window coverings like in the ad except for 2 windows....and it looked and felt like a pretty tight fit.


----------



## Gregg

In the slidout bed area we only have curtain panels in the 28rss. It's an easy fix. Buy two reflective auto shades. Measure the window and add 2 inches to the length and width. Cut out. I broke out the sewing machine, yes I can sew, and put a stitch along the edge for durability. Use adhesive backed velcro tabs in all 4 corners attaching to the shade first. Taking the backing off the opposite side of velcro tab, attach to velcro. Press against wall or window frame. These covers let some light in however cannot be seen through at night.


----------



## Canadiansue

I took down the blinds around the beds, made curtains from dark green fabric that go well with the decor. DH put up curtain rods in place of the blinds..and ...voila...silent darkness!


----------



## Lady Di

Fired up the sewing machine and made curtains. Am in the process of doing the dining and couch areas.


----------



## birddog74

10 Seconds after I laid down in our 25rss I said out loud "WHAT THE %$#@# WERE THEY THINKING?"
The sun and the moon were out the next morning. LOL


----------



## Chabbie1

Hi everyone, we are new here since we just purchased a 2004 21rs. We have been looking for months for one and low and behold we finally find a almost new 21rs. We plan on taking it out for the first trip after Christmas to the coast,but have been reading lots here. I just finished making a privacy curtain and am grateful for this site. 
Now onto the mini blind subject. We haven't been out camping yet, buy my idea is that we would like to keep the mini blinds to control light during the day. I am thinking about making a curtain sort of that I would velcro to the bottom of the miniblinds. So, at night when we want privacy and quiet, we would just pull up the miniblinds and the privacy curtain would automatically go up and we would have no noise either. No mounting! Just a thought. I am still in the idea mode!
Thanks for all your wonderful ideas!
Chabbie1


----------



## Husker92

Can we see a picture of how the blinds were attached to the wall?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chabbie1

Husker92 said:


> Can we see a picture of how the blinds were attached to the wall?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Actually, I finished the velcro curtains today! I just made a curtain the size of the window on the back and side of the bed(we have 2 windows in the slide out). Anyway, I lined them with blackout material that I purchased at a Fabric store. I sewed the soft side of velcro strips onto the top of the curtain and used the hook side of sticky velcro to attatch to the bottom rod of the mini blind. They actually didn't take much time at all. More time was spend going back and forth into the TT to fit and place the velcro strips. So now when we take our maiden voyage in about 2 weeks, we will have no noise but can still use the blinds during the day for light control or if we prefer, we can just un-velcro the curtains and have a clear window!
It was really easy and didn't cost a lot.
I hope to post pictures soon!


----------



## Moosegut

Has anyone switched to the plastic mini blinds? I was thinking of doing that in the bunk area because, as others have said, I like the blinds for control of light during the day. The plastic miniblinds will afford the same control and eliminate the noise the aluminum blinds make - at least, I think they would. Whaddaya think?

Scott


----------



## jj_whit_555

We took ours down, b/c they would make noise when our 3 year old rolled over and wake him up. I went to walmart and got that real thick poster board in black (school supplies) and put velcro stickers on them and on the wall. It blocks out the sun so our children sleep longer!  Plus when we dont need them we can just take them down and stick them under the bunks. Hope this helps. It worked and it was cheap! 
whit


----------



## Chabbie1

Finally figured out how to post pictures. So here is what I did to mod the mini blind issue of noise. I sewed curtains the size of each window, sewed on velcro to the tops of the curtains. Then I attatched the other side of the velcro to the bottom rail of the mini blinds. Now at night we just pull up the blinds and instantly have blackout curtains that are much quieter. During the day, you can still unvelcro the curtains for a clear view out your windows. I would recommend using industrial velcro for the pieces that attatch to the blinds, the ot her velcro seems to want to pull off. Works perfectly. We loved them on our first trip!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=5426


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Chabbie1 said:


> Finally figured out how to post pictures. So here is what I did to mod the mini blind issue of noise. I sewed curtains the size of each window, sewed on velcro to the tops of the curtains. Then I attatched the other side of the velcro to the bottom rail of the mini blinds. Now at night we just pull up the blinds and instantly have blackout curtains that are much quieter. During the day, you can still unvelcro the curtains for a clear view out your windows. I would recommend using industrial velcro for the pieces that attatch to the blinds, the ot her velcro seems to want to pull off. Works perfectly. We loved them on our first trip!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=5426


The link is not working...


----------



## skippershe

I'll keep checking back, I can't wait to see your invention


----------



## Carey

Very interested also!

Carey


----------



## Chabbie1

ok, it works when I click on it. What am I doing wrong?

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=5428


----------



## Carey

Chabbie1 said:


> ok, it works when I click on it. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=5428


It says we dont have permission to view... Not sure why.. Maybe pdxdoug will tell ya how to fix this in a bit...

Carey


----------



## Chabbie1

try this

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=5428


----------



## skippershe

Very inventive and crafty there Chabbie!
I must say that I'm very impressed with your idea and final product


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hey...that is a great Idea! I like it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nice work for sure.

Those stock blinds are a joke.


----------



## Chabbie1

Thank you! We really like them. Now on to making privacy curtains for the kids bunks.


----------



## prevish gang

Great idea. I have all winter to get that taken care of. Sure will be cheaper than the blinds I had in mind

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

That's GREAT!!! How innovative and just think........you can get darkness to sleep in. Good job!!








Darlene


----------



## Herkdoctor

Good ideal I was just telling DW that velcro would have many uses in the TT.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn

Another solution to an old problem


----------



## Lady Di

That is really clever.

Well Done!


----------



## Lmbevard

Moosegut said:


> Has anyone switched to the plastic mini blinds? I was thinking of doing that in the bunk area because, as others have said, I like the blinds for control of light during the day. The plastic miniblinds will afford the same control and eliminate the noise the aluminum blinds make - at least, I think they would. Whaddaya think?
> 
> Scott


The plastic blinds make noise too, just a different noise from the metal ones. They also don't last very long, tend to look melted after a while and are not worth the money you pay for them. In the 5er we have one metal blind over the sink and hate it because even being up most of the way, they still clank when you walk through the camper. But, because of the water and stove near by, we are still debating what to do with them. The rest of the camper has fabric shades on them. Looking at the pictures of the slide out, I don't know how long they would last. It's not that they are thin, but rolling over against them or kicking them would defintly cause some damage that over time would make them look tacky. I like the idea of a puff curtain attached top and bottom and slide open to the sides.

We had simular problems when we owned the pop-up. With out AC, we of course needed to have the curtain windows all open. Needless to say, everything was laid bare for the world to see if we wanted to have any breeze at all. One of the nice things about the fabric shades that I have seen is that some of them can open from the bottom. The only advantage to a blind is that you can turn them up to allow a breeze through yet keep eyes out of seeing in.

Good luck in the search for an answer to the problem of the noisy blinds.


----------



## mswalt

Sydney's don't have that problem!









Mark


----------



## MaeJae

Wow... Another ingenious solution brought you by;
Outbackers.com!

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mswalt said:


> Sydney's don't have that problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


What! See, I knew I should have spent the $30,000 on a new 31RQS and saved the $57 I spent to replace my mini-blinds...


----------

